# I need a 5 string for <$500



## ISuckAtGuitar (Mar 11, 2014)

I just need something decent for tracking. Any suggestions for under 5 hundy?


----------



## metallic1 (Mar 11, 2014)

There's lots of options out there for your budget.
I have 2 ibanez sr885's. The 99 I bought new for 800,
And I just got a 2000 a few years back used for 200.
Just shop around, and play as many as you can, 
Just because they look nice, doesn't mean it plays nice,
The same for recording, 
It mightn't play nice and sound great live, but not sound
so good on your recordings


----------



## Reganito (Mar 12, 2014)

I just bought a Yamaha TRBX-305 and I love it. It's got a 2 band eq and two humbuckers. It's got great action and tracks very well through my DAW. 399 new. But def shop around there's always something better out there.


----------



## Tones (Mar 12, 2014)

I have an Ibanez SR405 if you're interested, lol. Pretty good condition


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 12, 2014)

Ibanez BTB 5 of some kind, great basses. The 35" really helps with the low B/A/whatever you plan on using!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 12, 2014)

^This! Guitar Center used has a bunch of them for well under your budget.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a huge ibanez & yamaha fan when it comes to basses but I swear one of the best basses I've owned & highly regret trading was a Peavey Grind NTB5, I found it in a pawn shop for like $150 and that thing was killer, sounded huge, played great and could get super low action but still have the snap & thump to it (which was super convenient considering I'm mainly a guitarist).

I highly recommend them for a killer bass at a budget price.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sterling SUB Ray5. $299.00 if you like the Music Man style sound. Got one a couple of days ago, and it has been great so far, we some adjusting.


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 12, 2014)

Another vote for used Ibanez. The SRs and BTBs are both great basses in your price range. But since the the two lines feel pretty different from each other I suggest you try to play at least one of each before you buy one.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 12, 2014)

cort C5H!!


----------



## Skygoneblue (Mar 12, 2014)

Another vote here for the Yamaha RBX line. Ibanez makes some decent stuff as well, but my experience has been that Yamaha is a bit more consistent when it comes to quality on their entry level basses. Pick up any old SR405 in a Guitar Center, and it will likely be sprouting frets and be uncomfortable as balls to play. I have yet to find a bad Yamaha in any music store though!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Mar 12, 2014)

Another vote for Ibanez SRs over here. Can handle a low B/A or even Ab with the right strings.


----------



## DXL (Mar 12, 2014)

Schecter Raiden Special 5


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses everyone. I clearly have some homework to do!


----------



## ISuckAtGuitar (Mar 13, 2014)

DXL said:


> Schecter Raiden Special 5



Do you have any recordings of this that I could hear?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2014)

I think you can find a Spector Legend 5, and if you're extremely patient, a Spector Rebop 5 in that range.


----------



## callankirk (Mar 13, 2014)

+1 for the Spector Legend 5. Used to have one, great bass. 35" and EMG HZ's sound really decent. I sold it and bought an NS 2000-5 neck thru for $500...steal!


----------



## iron blast (Mar 14, 2014)

Used you may find a Warwick rock bass double buck in that range and those sound monstrous I personally don't like the ibanez offerings the finish is thin, fret work is uncomfortable and the sr's sound dull to my ears. The btbs are alot better but I'm still not a huge fan.


----------



## TheHereticSlade (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack the OP's thread, but I'm in the same boat.
I want a decent bass guitar to record alongside my 7 and 8 string guitar.
Does 35'' scale differ that much with the 34'' ? Will it be much easier to tune lower ?

I could get a used Ibanez BTB205 for 250-350 euro, but is it worth it ? I don't know what its retail price is, because it's a really old BTB model. The seller did mention that it still is in mint condition.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought a used Yamaha RBX-375 for about $220 over 10 years ago, and it's been my mainstay bass the whole time. I've had to do some work on the battery connector wiring because of its age and the abuse I put it through, but otherwise it's not needed anything- it's a set-and-forget bass.

I can also recommend Traben basses if you can find them- especially since their 5-strings are almost always 35" scale. I used to have one of the Sun limited edition basses (orange, Sun bridge, and black flame inlays on a maple neck/fretboard) and it was my main 4-string.

The extra inch is about what you would expect- the same as with a longer scale guitar: more tension, which allows you to put thinner strings to achieve the same tuning and tension as a 34" scale bass.


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 17, 2014)

TheHereticSlade said:


> Does 35'' scale differ that much with the 34'' ? Will it be much easier to tune lower ?



Given the same set of strings, it will make a noticeable difference. I would go with a 35" bass if you want to tune low with widely available commercial sets, but if you can customize your string gauges for optimal tension you'll probably be fine either way.



TheHereticSlade said:


> I could get a used Ibanez BTB205 for 250-350 euro, but is it worth it ? I don't know what its retail price is, because it's a really old BTB model. The seller did mention that it still is in mint condition.



I don't really know what the market is like in your country but compared to google results for the same bass in the UK and US that's pretty meh for a used one.


----------



## TheHereticSlade (Mar 18, 2014)

What do you guys think about the ESP LTD F105 ?

ESP LTD F-105 Bk - Thomann Nederland


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 21, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I bought a used Yamaha RBX-375 for about $220 over 10 years ago, and it's been my mainstay bass the whole time. I've had to do some work on the battery connector wiring because of its age and the abuse I put it through, but otherwise it's not needed anything- it's a set-and-forget bass.


Have to admit - tried it, played it, really nice sound and feel! Everything is rather good on that bass. I only hate the looks of it though



TheHereticSlade said:


> What do you guys think about the ESP LTD F105 ?


Not really worth it, played it - nothing special at all.

I would suggest lurking on a warwick corvette. You can get those ~500$ german made if you're patient enough. THis, yamaha RBX 375 or Ibby SR 505 Would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Drusas (Mar 26, 2014)

Used LTDs are pretty nice, just make sure it's a korean made.


----------



## ericsleepless (Mar 31, 2014)

ISuckAtGuitar said:


> I just need something decent for tracking. Any suggestions for under 5 hundy?



I'll sell you my more than decent acvite schecter omen 5 string bass, in great condition rather new.

It's good for tracking. great tone. 
hit me up if you want pics and stuff

[email protected]


----------



## Leuka (Apr 8, 2014)

I play an Ibanez SR305 which I absolutely love, even tho' the sound is a bit muddy. If you wan't a more narrow string spacing, you should definately check out the SR's. 
what comes to cheaper LTD's, they're a no-no. frets popping out and knobs falling off.


----------

